# Use iPad as a monitor for OS X / PC utilizing Duet DIsplay



## organic.freq (Sep 12, 2015)

not sure if this has been posted.

Duet Display - Ex-Apple Engineers Turn Your iPad into a Second Display for your Mac

instead of purchasing a 7" monitor, one can use the iPad as a monitor as a alternative for carputers for mac or pc.

reports that the pc maybe buggy, but that may have been first releases. should run smooth on macs.

should also be able to control tuning software via the ipad if a windows laptop is nearby. note: not tested


----------



## bratling (Apr 27, 2016)

organic.freq said:


> reports that the pc maybe buggy, but that may have been first releases. should run smooth on macs.


Works very well on my mac. It presents to the system as generic video device, and translated touches to mouse clicks and drags appropriately.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i use it at home with an ipad pro. i have tried it with windows 10 and it does work well. interesting idea tho.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

It is smooth, and fine as a second monitor, especially if you can use hidpi on the mac for example. Otherwise anything not optimized for touch is a pain to use.


----------

